# Настройки локали, пустая lc_all

## acheron2

Установил Дженту на новый компьютер. Прописывал локали как сказано в хендбуке: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap6__chap2_sect4. После окончания установки обнаружил, что переменные LANG и LC_ALL пусты, и все программы используют локаль POSIX.

На всякий случай: при установке я использовал stage3-amd64-20111208.tar.bz2, версия sys-libs/glibc 2.13-r4 с флагами multilib, nls.

P.S.: Большую часть проблемы решил, поэтому удаляю из поста свой locale.gen и выхлоп locale-gen.

По команде 

```
eselect locale set ru_RU.utf8
```

создался файл /etc/env.d/02locale. Теперь автоматически устанавливаются правильные LANG и все LC_ кроме LC_ALL.

Как сделать так, чтобы LC_ALL тоже устанавливалось при загрузке? Или сейчас стало не принято её устанавливать?

----------

## TigerJr

Да вроде не стоит её менять, могут проблемы возникнуть при компиляции некоторых исходников, LC_ALL заменит всё включая LANG и LC_MESSAGES

ну если очень хочется попробовать:

```
echo LC_ALL=ru_RU.utf8 >>/etc/env.d/02locale
```

обычно LC_ALL=POSIX или LC_ALL=C ставят в некоторых дистрибутивах или freebsd

----------

